# wow 8 of edgars 13 wins..



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

have been unanimous decision, i mean...come on i dont find someone dominant if they dont finish fights.

hes like, LnP....but with stand up


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Maynard is worse.

10- 0

8 Decisions
1 TKO
1-Other


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

most LWs dont have big KO power. Frankie is a very small LW.

I dont understand what LnP is. We almost never see exclusive LnP. 

Now ppl complain about guys who move in and out and pop ppl with shots??

Its up to the opponent to find an answer.

The problem is, Frankie is "The Answer" 

haters gon hate.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

That's cos Edgar doesn't have KO power, in his stand up or in his GnP.
it's a common misconception that decision = boring.

Bonnar/Griffin and Garcia/Jung were both decisions, both amazing as well!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> That's cos Edgar doesn't have KO power, in his stand up or in his GnP.
> it's a common misconception that decision = boring.
> 
> Bonnar/Griffin and Garcia/Jung were both decisions, both amazing as well!


I dont think decisions are boring. Sometimes I'd rather see 3-5 rounds of two great fighters rather than seeing a flash KO with not much action. Kinda like Franklin vs Vitor. You didn't really see much. 

The difference in your mentioned fights is that those guys went in there with the clear intention of bringing the fight and trying to finish their opponent. Sometimes you just cant finish a guy. Nelson just wouldn't die against JDS, but it was a very exciting fight. 

But Edgar goes in to points fight. Against BJ he did almost no damage. When he took BJ down, although imressive, he did absolutely nothing (until r5 I think he had two big shots on the gruond). His moving in, throwing and barely landing, then running out was the exact equivalent of Maynard dry humping Florian all night. Edgar is just not excited and hes completely content with doing almost no damage and having a decision handed to him. If he doesn't have KO power, fine, at least go out there and try to put some meaning into your strikes and try to damage your opponent


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

There should be a new category, TnP (takedown and pray), and RnP (Run and pray)


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I dont think decisions are boring. Sometimes I'd rather see 3-5 rounds of two great fighters rather than seeing a flash KO with not much action. Kinda like Franklin vs Vitor. You didn't really see much.
> 
> The difference in your mentioned fights is that those guys went in there with the clear intention of bringing the fight and trying to finish their opponent. Sometimes you just cant finish a guy. Nelson just wouldn't die against JDS, but it was a very exciting fight.
> 
> But Edgar goes in to points fight. Against BJ he did almost no damage. When he took BJ down, although imressive, he did absolutely nothing (until r5 I think he had two big shots on the gruond). His moving in, throwing and barely landing, then running out was the exact equivalent of Maynard dry humping Florian all night. Edgar is just not excited and hes completely content with doing almost no damage and having a decision handed to him. If he doesn't have KO power, fine, at least go out there and try to put some meaning into your strikes and try to damage your opponent


thats the exact idea that was in my head i just didnt know how to word it lol :thumb02:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I dont think decisions are boring. Sometimes I'd rather see 3-5 rounds of two great fighters rather than seeing a flash KO with not much action. Kinda like Franklin vs Vitor. You didn't really see much.
> 
> The difference in your mentioned fights is that those guys went in there with the clear intention of bringing the fight and trying to finish their opponent. Sometimes you just cant finish a guy. Nelson just wouldn't die against JDS, but it was a very exciting fight.
> 
> But Edgar goes in to points fight. Against BJ he did almost no damage. When he took BJ down, although imressive, he did absolutely nothing (until r5 I think he had two big shots on the gruond). His moving in, throwing and barely landing, then running out was the exact equivalent of Maynard dry humping Florian all night. Edgar is just not excited and hes completely content with doing almost no damage and having a decision handed to him. If he doesn't have KO power, fine, at least go out there and try to put some meaning into your strikes and try to damage your opponent


Maynard is a different matter, but Frankie goes in and tries to land his shots, its just that he needs to land flush to finish the fight and that doesn't happen too often.
If a guy is being aggressive, Edgar was counter punching in the BJ fight but he was at least being moderately aggressive, then i dont have a problem.
My point is you cant judge a fighter on how many of his fights have gone the distance - cos there are so many different ways a fight can go to decision.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

box said:


> and RnP (Run and pray)


Ahh.. the trusted Kalib Starnes method...:thumbsup:


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

Why does it matter whether a fighter finishes fights or not when determining what calibre of a fighter they are; I mean, with the exception of certain fighters, 90% of the time flash KO's are luck anyways (not gonna debate luck, but that's not the point).

GSP, Cain Velasquez, Jon Fitch, Frankie Edgar, Gray Maynard are all very talented and high calibre fighters. The fact that they're not always exciting couldn't be any more irrelevent to how effective their are in the octagon and getting W's.

Edgar just kicked Penn's ass; the fight wasn't even remotely close and some 'self-proclaimed mma fans' are still questioning Edgar's dominence, talent, and striking power (one small facet of Edgar's skillset as MMA-ist; what about his bjj against BJ, or his Chin, or his TD's)?

What about the fact that BJ didn't phase Edgar in 10 rounds with all of the shots he landed?

Not everyone can be Shogun, A. Silva, Cigano ..etc.. It be nice ofcourse, but totally unrealistic.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Why didnt BJ use better footwork and try to cut angles and force Frankie a bit more??

There are ways to counter the style Frankie has. If you fight him for 10 rounds and cant figure 1 out, i think the blame only goes one way.

Frankie is, who we thought he is.  The LW Champion with a unique style that is tough to beat if you dont have very high pedigree wrestling and top control.

If Frankie beats Gray, all bets are off. He may turn out to be the best LW ever.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Why didnt BJ use better footwork and try to cut angles and force Frankie a bit more??
> 
> There are ways to counter the style Frankie has. If you fight him for 10 rounds and cant figure 1 out, i think the blame only goes one way.
> 
> ...


B.J. just couldn't find him.. Frankie's a beast with everything right now...standup, cardio, wrestling.... And he's still learning.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

i like how people call edgar's stand up "running" or "dancing" when in actuality its just really really good boxing. 

and let not forget bj penn is really hard to finish and also read what the guy above me said.


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

AceCombat said:


> Why does it matter whether a fighter finishes fights or not when determining what calibre of a fighter they are; I mean, with the exception of certain fighters, 90% of the time flash KO's are luck anyways (not gonna debate luck, but that's not the point).
> 
> GSP, Cain Velasquez, Jon Fitch, Frankie Edgar, Gray Maynard are all very talented and high calibre fighters. The fact that they're not always exciting couldn't be any more irrelevent to how effective their are in the octagon and getting W's.
> 
> ...



well yea but when 61% of your wins are decision wins, then thats when it gets annoying


*Bolded:*you say that like they were a continuous 10 rounds:sarcastic12:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

spaulding91 said:


> i like how people call edgar's stand up "running" or "dancing" when in actuality its just really really good boxing.
> 
> and let not forget bj penn is really hard to finish and also read what the guy above me said.


 +rep

fans say they wanna see really high level boxing in MMA. Frankie is showing some real high level techniques and speed. Ppl are crying about it.

Ppl seem to think most boxing matches are toe to toe KO fests. The best boxers rarely stand in front of their opponents. They are in and out with blazing speed. Not all of them have KO power either, especially the smaller guys.

Frankie uses angles and distance superbly. He is also the fastest LW out there with the best footwork. Put that all together with a good wrestling base and you have a tough, tough guy to beat.

EDIT - Note to BJ fans, he got OUTBOXED by Frankie for 10 rounds. You know, the guy you say has the best boxing in MMA, the best hands?? Yea him. He got out boxxed and really look amateurish for 10 rounds.

Yet all Frankie did was run away?? So to beat Manny Pacquao all i have to do is run away?? I mean BJ is the best boxer in MMA, right?? To beat the best boxers, simply runaway because lord knows the best boxers wont figure out a way to counter it??


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm first & foremost a Penn fan, but Frankie was just a handful. His cardio is outrageous for being able to fight at an angry badger pace for that many rounds. He'll need to be out wrestled to beat him. He reminds me of Lyoto in principle, only instead of being hard to fight due to evasiveness, Frankie's hard to fight because he's too all over the place and hard to lock down; so too evasive, but in a very aggressive manner as well (which is basically good boxing).

There are varying definitions of good boxing. Mike Tyson is an example great boxing being a KO king, but Floyd Mayweather is also a definition of good boxing. You can't hit the guy, but he can hit you all day until the bell rings, no KO's needed. I personally prefer Mike Tyson, but Penn got picked & proded to death and had nothing for Franky (not to mention those massive TD's). It sucked as a Penn fan for sure.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

spaulding91 said:


> i like how people call edgar's stand up "running" or "dancing" when in actuality its just really really good boxing.
> 
> and let not forget bj penn is really hard to finish and also read what the guy above me said.


This. The run up and aftermath of UFC 118 has shown us that a lot of boxers and boxing fans no very little about MMA.
The criticism of Edgar's stand up is a sign of people knowing little about boxing. His boxing techniques aren't ground breaking but it is high level boxing... Wouldn't surprise me if some on here even consider Leben's boxing better...


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

I look at him a lot like I view Machida, obvious Frankie is a boxer/wrestler and Machida is karate/bjj but they are both very fast very elusive fighters. I personally don't like that style but it doesn't mean they aren't both great fighter. Unless Gray just totally L'n'P's on Frankie I think it is going to take a guy like Shogun to take Frankie out. Just that all out Bersker style just hunt him down and start throwing but has a good enough chin to not get rocked. I thought BJ could do that if he wanted to but he didn't, I'm interested to see who will come along and do it.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

When will people understand, that not only the winner of the fight is a good fighter, but the looser is too? Just because you're a good fighter means that others fight like crap and you can just easily dominate them? And not only that - there are also fighters that have the potential to reach their life long dream to be a UFC champ, they don't want to make their fights a lottery, where they go in there and brawl and have a lesser chance to win.
And also, Frankie is a very small LW, there aren't many LW's that just finish fights left and right.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

MILFHunter947 said:


> have been unanimous decision, i mean...come on i dont find someone dominant if they dont finish fights.
> 
> hes like, LnP....but with stand up


How many times a day is this lame argument going to go on under different headers? Would some Mod please merge them all into one thread that starts out I love MMA but change it to may taste?

Fecking ridiculous!


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

lws lack ko power, but i agree that a lot of fights in this division are getting more and more boring! just think of gray maynard , a.k.a. Lay Praynard!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

this silly boxing in mma thing is pointless. james toney folks, boxing alone isnt some magical win all my fights technique like wrestling is, hence why frankie has all but apparently mastered that as well.

No one really wants to see technique, thats why lightweights dont sell, most people would rather see Rampage Jackson vs Shogun 5 times on the main card.


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

Majortom505 said:


> How many times a day is this lame argument going to go on under different headers? Would some Mod please merge them all into one thread that starts out I love MMA but change it to may taste?
> 
> Fecking ridiculous!


gee dum6ass, i never mentioned that i wanted to change mma or anything, i never even hinted it, i was just pointing out that frankie isnt such an elite fighter, and doesnt really go in with the intention of finishing


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree that decisions are never as dominant as finishes, no matter how much abuse you dish out.

Frankie Edgar is not a boring fighter though. He doesn't lay back, he doesn't play is safe, he's just hard to hit because of his speed and footwork. It's not like he doesn't try to finish fights, he just doesn't have the mass behind the punch. Not many LWs do and most FWs don't. And Frankie could probably make BW if he really tried...

There are far less exciting fighters out there who don't even try to finish fights, so let's rather talk about them... or not.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

MILFHunter947 said:


> i was just pointing out that frankie isnt such an elite fighter,
> 
> and doesnt really go in with the intention of finishing


-errrr wrong

-errrr wrong

he is the champion in the most elite mma organization in the world. He doesn't finish fights because he is one of the smallest LW's there are. Where do you people come from, seriously.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I agree that decisions are never as dominant as finishes, no matter how much abuse you dish out.
> 
> Frankie Edgar is not a boring fighter though. He doesn't lay back, he doesn't play is safe, he's just hard to hit because of his speed and footwork. It's not like he doesn't try to finish fights, he just doesn't have the mass behind the punch. Not many LWs do and most FWs don't. And Frankie could probably make BW if he really tried...
> 
> There are far less exciting fighters out there who don't even try to finish fights, so let's rather talk about them... or not.



not only speed and footwork but head movement. he rolls with punches so well. that why bj couldnt hurt him when he connected cuz edgar always moves his head the same direction as the punch lowering the force if it connects.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I kind of see both sides of it because while I like to see fights ended, I also like to see the fighters fight with some degree of intelligence and not take a lot of blind chances. Until people start figuring out how to wrestle and use that to their advantage to keep the fight standing so that they can get KOs and submissions on the ground we'll not have heard the end to the lay-and-prey defense.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I MUCH prefer Maynard's style to Frankie's. At least when Maynard fights, I get to see beautiful takedowns or slams before the lay and pray commences. When Edgar fights, all I see is constant back pedaling and horrible accuracy. In my opinion, Edgar is currently the most boring fighter in all of the UFC and watching him fight is painful.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I MUCH prefer Maynard's style to Frankie's. At least when Maynard fights, I get to see beautiful takedowns or slams before the lay and pray commences. When Edgar fights, all I see is constant back pedaling and horrible accuracy. In my opinion, Edgar is currently the most boring fighter in all of the UFC and watching him fight is painful.


People like different styles though. I have grown up with boxing and love watching good counter punching.
You have possibly grown up with more wrestling and other aspects of MMA and thus you prefer watching that.
Different people like different things, can't hate that.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> People like different styles though. I have grown up with boxing and love watching good counter punching.
> You have possibly grown up with more wrestling and other aspects of MMA and thus you prefer watching that.
> Different people like different things, can't hate that.


Frankie does not have high level boxing, you will never convince me otherwise. He has a high work rate which covers up for the fact that he has very low accuracy. Jumping around like a spaz doesn't equal good footwork or head movement. 90+% fighters don't have the cardio to sustain that strategy. And you will see in the fight with Gray that it can beat by an aggressive opponent that keeps coming forward.

Comparing Edgar to PBF is an absolute joke. Yeah Mayweather moves in and out and doesn't have a ton of knockouts, but when he does it everything is smooth and precise. Edgar is a spastic energizer bunny with a ton of heart and cardio for day. Good for him, he earned that title, however you will not convince me that he has high level boxing.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

MILFHunter947 said:


> well yea but when 61% of your wins are decision wins, then thats when it gets annoying
> 
> 
> *Bolded:*you say that like they were a continuous 10 rounds:sarcastic12:


the only thing annoying are noobies making stupid threads like these, go watch wwe brah.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

If you dont like him, beat him. Simple as that. If you are a LW and think Maynard and Edgar are boring or dont really want to fight then go in there and punish them and whoop their ass.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Frankie does not have high level boxing, you will never convince me otherwise. He has a high work rate which covers up for the fact that he has very low accuracy. Jumping around like a spaz doesn't equal good footwork or head movement. 90+% fighters don't have the cardio to sustain that strategy. And you will see in the fight with Gray that it can beat by an aggressive opponent that keeps coming forward.
> 
> Comparing Edgar to PBF is an absolute joke. Yeah Mayweather moves in and out and doesn't have a ton of knockouts, but when he does it everything is smooth and precise. Edgar is a spastic energizer bunny with a ton of heart and cardio for day. Good for him, he earned that title, however you will not convince me that he has high level boxing.


Who is comparing him to PBF? I'm talking high standard boxing for MMA. If he stepped in a boxing ring he'd be taken apart before he even knew what was happening!
I'm probably different to most in that i prefer watching PBF to Pacquaio cos counter striking is a style i really like and i think it's something Edgar does well. I think Bisping does it well too and enjoy watching his fights, doesn't mean i think he is the best MW in the world. (for the record i don't think Edgar is the best LW in the world either) 
Counter punching is just the type of striking i like and you can't deny Edgar does it phenominally well - I will happily agree that if a top aggressive technical boxer came up against Edgar i think they'd take him out ( Like i think Pacquiao would take out PBF) but are there any at LW? I dont think there are.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> If you dont like him, beat him. Simple as that. If you are a LW and think Maynard and Edgar are boring or dont really want to fight then go in there and punish them and whoop their ass.


I didn't know the UFC was handing out title shots that easily these days. I know Lesnar was given one quickly but I guess I can walk in and say some dude on a forum told me to fight Edgar so that means I'm in line.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

Let's start asking a new question instead of, "Why couldn't he finish BJ?", let's ask, "Why couldn't BJ finish him?"

If he's ok with getting the decision, then you should stop him from doing so.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

I am a BJ Penn fan and I am going to say that Edgar deserves more credit than he is getting on this board. The kid can fight and does not deserve ANY negative evaluations from any of us. Come on guys man up and give the dude some credit. BJ is my favorite fighter too but this guy flat out beat him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I would never judge a fighter on how many fights he was able to finish. It doesn't really say anything other then that the guy has some power in his hands. 

Or of course is an outstanding submission grappler where I only have one guy in mind right now..

Shinya Aoki!

Other then that, some are just more fortunate enough to have heavy hands then others. Thats all!

In the LW devision it's even harder to finish guys!


But for example Lyoto, I am happy that he doesn't have such heavy hands. I could only enjoy him for 5-10 min or even less. So I see him most of the time at least 15 minutes or even 25.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Some fighters also have rock solid chins, anyone who has trained in a combat sport (unless very lucky or very talented) knows it is not as easy as you would think to KO someone if they are defending themselves effectively, especially at LW!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> People like different styles though. I have grown up with boxing and love watching good counter punching.
> You have possibly grown up with more wrestling and other aspects of MMA and thus you prefer watching that.
> Different people like different things, can't hate that.


Nope. Aside from Maynard, Sonnen and Koscheck are the only other two brilliant wrestlers that I enjoy watching. I much prefer to watch the striking game or a bjj chess match. 

The reason I don't like watching Edgar is because I don't enjoy his 'run and jab' method. Had he truly shown good counter punching, I wouldn't mind him. But his constant, erratic movement just gives the illusion that he has good counter striking.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Nope. Aside from Maynard, Sonnen and Koscheck are the only other two brilliant wrestlers that I enjoy watching. I much prefer to watch the striking game or a bjj chess match.
> 
> The reason I don't like watching Edgar is because I don't enjoy his 'run and jab' method. Had he truly shown good counter punching, I wouldn't mind him. But his constant, erratic movement just gives the illusion that he has good counter striking.


That where we have to agree to disagree. Edgar landed the higher % of shots against Penn both times, and considerably more against Sherk and Veach, that is what a counter punch does, i don't consider it 'run and jab' cos he is landing more, it's a classic counter punching boxing technique and so far its working for him.


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

Edgars fighting style is annoying but very effective in earning points.

Its like a bee buzzing around your head constantly. At no point are you in any sort of danger because its just a bee (unless you are allergic of course). The bee is effective at what it does and every once in awhile you might get stung but its nothing major. But the bee is effective nonetheless because you cannot catch it.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

NissanZaxima said:


> Edgars fighting style is annoying but very effective in earning points.
> 
> Its like a bee buzzing around your head constantly. At no point are you in any sort of danger because its just a bee (unless you are allergic of course). The bee is effective at what it does and every once in awhile you might get stung but its nothing major. But the bee is effective nonetheless because you cannot catch it.


That was amusing at least, took you a while to get to a Frankie bashing thread. If I may ask a favor, go ask him to hit you with a right hook as hard as he can. See if it feels like a bee sting, see how many punches you can take before he knocks you out, may as well back up what you say, if his punches are nothing major see what one feels like.


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

rabakill said:


> That was amusing at least, took you a while to get to a Frankie bashing thread. If I may ask a favor, go ask him to hit you with a right hook as hard as he can. See if it feels like a bee sting, see how many punches you can take before he knocks you out, may as well back up what you say, if his punches are nothing major see what one feels like.


Hey its my stalker! Ive missed you sweetie. Hey I could personal message you my facebook and twitter accounts so you can be in contact with me all the time.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

can't handle people calling you out on your bullsh!t huh, what a punk. If you'd kindly leave this forum forever that would be great. We get it, you hate Frankie Edgar and BJ is the best fighter of all time, please go away.


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

rabakill said:


> can't handle people calling you out on your bullsh!t huh, what a punk. If you'd kindly leave this forum forever that would be great. We get it, you hate Frankie Edgar and BJ is the best fighter of all time, please go away.


Sorry lover thats not going to happen. If your obsession with me ever gets to the point where I feel in danger then I might back off. But you are just flirting with me right now. My girlfriend does the same thing when I dont pay attention to her.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

More evidence that most MMA fans have never watched any combat sports prior to it, but most likely WWE and monstertruck ralleys.

Edgar was great, speed and technique>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>GSP laying on someone for 25 mins.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Now ppl complain about guys who move in and out and pop ppl with shots??


Casual fans today want to see a guy get knocked out, and thats pretty much It. 
Anything on the ground Is "LnP" and "f'in boring" and a guy like Machida Is a "female vagina" for "running".

Smaller guys like Edgar are "boring" because they dont "finish" a guy like BJ Penn, who btw Is "over-the-hill" even though he wrecked Sanchez only 8 months ago.

I swear, mainstream Is the worst thing thats happend to MMA.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rabakill said:


> can't handle people calling you out on your bullsh!t huh, what a punk. If you'd kindly leave this forum forever that would be great. We get it, you hate Frankie Edgar and BJ is the best fighter of all time, please go away.





NissanZaxima said:


> Sorry lover thats not going to happen. If your obsession with me ever gets to the point where I feel in danger then I might back off. But you are just flirting with me right now. My girlfriend does the same thing when I dont pay attention to her.


Cut it out fellas.... This forum is for MMA discussion... don't take it so personal...if you have differences of opinion it's okay you don't have to agree. 

Leave it be and continue having a good time on the forum.. And rabakill don't insult members...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Short and simple, a wins a win..


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Casual fans today want to see a guy get knocked out, and thats pretty much It.
> Anything on the ground Is "LnP" and "f'in boring" and a guy like Machida Is a "female vagina" for "running".
> 
> Smaller guys like Edgar are "boring" because they dont "finish" a guy like BJ Penn, who btw Is "over-the-hill" even though he wrecked Sanchez only 8 months ago.
> ...


why? this is entertainment after all. You think the sport would be where it was today if every single fight went the distance?

While I agree with that casual fans can be stubborn especially if ANY fight goes to the ground. Even if the guy on the bottom is getting pounded or using great jitz to advance to a greater position. Unless its GSP of course then whatever he does is always exciting to casual fans.

One can hardly argue that Maynard is anything to get really excited about. Just because someone clearly wins a fight with wrestling doesnt make it exciting to watch. 

I can see here a lot people find Edgar exciting to watch but I just dont and I know several other people who dont as well. Kill me for wanting to see fights finished or at least fighters attempting to finish fights. I just dont find Frankies fighting for points style exciting to watch. Its not much difference from LnP.... both methods go for points. Blame it on the power in LWs fists but I have seen a good share of fights not just in the UFC where LW's get KOd/TKO'd or submitted due to being rocked by a strike.

I blame BJ for the fight too. He could have gone after Frankie instead of just waiting for him to come into him. He played it similar to Kenny and both of those fighters deserved to lose and did.

I dont take anything away from the fighter nor do I deny there talent. Frankie is the better fighter and deserved to win. But it is still annoying watching someone dance in and out and fighting for points whether how effective it is or not.

So you cant blame casual MMA fans for wanting to see something more exciting when they throw down $50-$60 on a card. Sure thats not going to make you go broke or anything but theres a lot of other things you could do with that money.

It doesnt matter though MMA Elitists will always run to the "you just dont understand MMA" or "Go watch WWE/Boxing/Kickboxing" if someone ever finds a fight boring. 

I blame most of all this mainly on the rules of the sport especially the point system which allows for more boring but effective styles to be the go to tactic all of a sudden.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Casual fans today want to see a guy get knocked out, and thats pretty much It.
> Anything on the ground Is "LnP" and "f'in boring" and a guy like Machida Is a "female vagina" for "running".
> 
> Smaller guys like Edgar are "boring" because they dont "finish" a guy like BJ Penn, who btw Is "over-the-hill" even though he wrecked Sanchez only 8 months ago.
> ...


Thats the meathead factor as Joe likes to call it but you need to understand one thing, its entertainment first, competition second. Without entertaining the fans, the fighters don't have a way to get a paycheck and the UFC would barely be around. They should all be trying to excite the fans. Wandy understand this. So should you


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Thats the meathead factor as Joe likes to call it but you need to understand one thing, its entertainment first, competition second. Without entertaining the fans, the fighters don't have a way to get a paycheck and the UFC would barely be around. They should all be trying to excite the fans. Wandy understand this. So should you


whats wandys record in the ufc again? what weight class is he champion of? i love love love wandy but if everyone fought like him we'd have fighters with 15-12 records and a revolving door of champions. this is MMA not toughman competition.


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

spaulding91 said:


> whats wandys record in the ufc again? what weight class is he champion of? i love love love wandy but if everyone fought like him we'd have fighters with 15-12 records and a revolving door of champions. this is MMA not toughman competition.


If everyone fought like Gray Maynard and Frankie Edgar we would have no televised UFC or MMA in general.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There is two ways of looking at the fact he has 8 decision wins. You can look at it as he couldn't finish but you also need to look at the other side of the page. Look at a guy like Shane Carwin he was finishing everybody, problem is he finally discovered you can't knock everyone out and what happens when you can't? Same thing with Demian Maia he was subbing everybody but when he ran into somebody who could neutralize his grappling he got beat. Edgar has been able to force his agenda and outwork his opponents. Yeah he needs to worry about being finished but he has fought some pretty damn good fighters and it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

One thing you can say about dominant decisioners.

They are 100% the better fighter. Some early KOs by guys that might not win otherwise change fights. When a guy beats you round after round for 5 rounds.... there is no doubt who the better fighter is. No question.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

The decision factor makes no difference. The fact is that Edgar does not full dominate his opponents. Yes, he beat BJ Penn decisively however, he never once tried to finish the fight. We knew going into the fight the only way he's going to win is by decision. He deserved the win over BJ because he controlled the pace of the fight and he landed more shots therefore, he deserved the win no doubt in anyone's mind. However, he never looks for a finish he only tries to make sure he landed more shots then his opponent.

Decisions don't really make a difference, Chael Sonnen has 12 decisions out of 24 wins but he is very exciting and everyone loves to see him fight. The reason being that he is always looking for the finish. Not only that but he actually hurts his opponents and his intent is to put a beating on the guys he is facing, Edgar is just doing enough so he can win the fight and I don't find that something impressive I find it kind of cowardly.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

ballers101 said:


> The decision factor makes no difference. The fact is that Edgar does not full dominate his opponents. Yes, he beat BJ Penn decisively however, he never once tried to finish the fight. We knew going into the fight the only way he's going to win is by decision. He deserved the win over BJ because he controlled the pace of the fight and he landed more shots therefore, he deserved the win no doubt in anyone's mind. However, he never looks for a finish he only tries to make sure he landed more shots then his opponent.
> 
> Decisions don't really make a difference, Chael Sonnen has 12 decisions out of 24 wins but he is very exciting and everyone loves to see him fight. The reason being that he is always looking for the finish. Not only that but he actually hurts his opponents and his intent is to put a beating on the guys he is facing, Edgar is just doing enough so he can win the fight and I don't find that something impressive I find it kind of cowardly.


are you taking into consideration how hard bj penn is to finish. hes never even been dropped with a punch and his face is made of leather.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> One thing you can say about dominant decisioners.
> 
> They are 100% the better fighter. Some early KOs by guys that might not win otherwise change fights. When a guy beats you round after round for 5 rounds.... there is no doubt who the better fighter is. No question.


This!

Also, think about Edgar's size. He should be fighting in the FW division. Everyone he has fought and beat had been bigger than him. I know I'll get flamed for this but P4P he is up there just because of the fact that 3/4 lb of him beats his opponents 1 lb.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah give the featherweight some credit who has a lightweight title in the best MMA organization at present!:thumbsup:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

featherweight? lets not kid ourselves here, he could be a bantamweight. Its an amazing success story, but one written in the fact his style is made to beat this apparently heartless BJ, Hes isnt the most boring guy but he just cant finish, and i just have this idea he's going to run into Gray who is just going to do what he did the first time again and roll on to many wins using his LW Brockage. Frank will be stuck where rich was a while ago, the ultimate gatekeeper for the title, and will eventually have to drop. i dont know why but its just a nasty gut feeling.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If nothing else I think BJ would turn into the Frankling status and not Frankie!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

2 Franklins, 1 division. WOAH!


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

spaulding91 said:


> are you taking into consideration how hard bj penn is to finish. hes never even been dropped with a punch and his face is made of leather.


Who cares if he is hard to finish. Anderson Silva has never been knocked out or it seems has never bleed lol. However, Chael Sonnen was always pushing for the finish to try and knock him out or TKO him. Edgar never went for the finish during the whole fight and thats the truth.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Frankie was trying to finish in the second half of the fight he was landing some really nice power combos. He wasn't LNPing on the ground PEnn was just having his way with him positionally for the most part and shutting down any offense he attempted to mount. I thought the grappling was some of the best stuff in the fight BJ is absurdly hard to pass and hold a dominant position on.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

osmium said:


> Frankie was trying to finish in the second half of the fight he was landing some really nice power combos. He wasn't LNPing on the ground PEnn was just having his way with him positionally for the most part and shutting down any offense he attempted to mount. I thought the grappling was some of the best stuff in the fight BJ is absurdly hard to pass and hold a dominant position on.


No he wasn't, he was landing some nice combos for points and to show he was controlling the fight and he was. However, never once did anyone even think he was in a threatening position and was even close to finishing the fight. Never once did he attack for the purpose of hurting Penn. Instead he attacked and then instantly backed away to make sure that Penn never hits one of those BIG punches. 

Its a good strategy I am not saying it isn't, but going into that fight, Edgar wasn't thinking about knocking Penn out or submitting him it was all about controlling the fight to get a decisive decision victory. All I want to see is some intent to actually fight you know, the intent to hurt your opponent. Not the intent to show your really quick and get a couple of punches in and then back away.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Edgar does well for his skillset, unfortunately for him Indont see that skillset being enough for a long title run.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Missianzaxima added to ignore list. Congratulations.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Gotta love Penn fans... 
Penn does almost nothing but jab spam against Sanchez then wins by a cut in round 5 = "Penn displaying his beatiful boxing."

Penn does pretty much nothing against Florian, pretty much 4 rounds of clinching followed by a takedown then a submission by BJ = "BJ displaying great TDD and ground game"

Penn outboxes a man with next to no reach (Sherk) tossing pretty much nothing but jabs again until finally rocking Sherk and finishing him with a flying knee = "Penn displaying great boxing and versatile striking"

Yet when Frankie outstrikes Penn for 9 out of 10 rounds in 2 fights, performs some flashy & explosive takedowns and even takes him down by sweeping Penn's legs with a kick = "Edgar doing some kind of standup version of L&P"

Edgar's fast movement and even faster hands was entertaining as hell to look at. While Edgar isn't a lightweight version of Vitor, displaying sick boxing skills and dropping people with lightning fast combos in round 1, I still rather watch him outbox and outmove a guy like Penn like that than for example Vitor vs. Franklin fight which ended up before I finished my first beer. Not many have done that before so convincingly.

Talking about things not many people have done... So far only 2 of the best welterweights (2 huge welterweights I might add!) have been able to finish Penn, rest of his losses are by decision. Even 220 pound Machida couldn't finish Penn in a catchweight fight, so you can't really blame Edgar (a guy who could easily fight at Bantamweight) for not being able to do it as Penn's chin is pretty much legendary.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

Diokhan said:


> Gotta love Penn fans...
> Penn does almost nothing but jab spam against Sanchez then wins by a cut in round 5 = "Penn displaying his beatiful boxing."
> 
> Penn does pretty much nothing against Florian, pretty much 4 rounds of clinching followed by a takedown then a submission by BJ = "BJ displaying great TDD and ground game"
> ...


Dude, I am not talking about knocking Penn out, it makes no difference to me if a guy gets knocked out or submitted. I loved the fight with Silva and Sonnen even before the submission because you saw how Sonnen was consistently trying to finish the fight. And we all know that it is impossible to knockout Anderson Silva the guy hasn't been knocked out in over 30 fights. Edgar is a great boxer, no doubt in my mind he is however, he's now the Undisputed Champion no doubt in anyone's mind. However, it seems like he doesn't go for the finish at all, the whole time during the fight he tried to make sure not to get to close to Penn so he would land a big punch.

His mindset going into almost all of his fights is to get a decision victory and I don't like that. Gray Maynard is even worse then him because he just LnPs every single fight.


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

Out of Cole Millers mouth himself: http://www.bjpenn.com/profiles/blogs/exclusive-cole-miller-not-a

“People finishing fights is a big topic right now and that’s how I fight. You look at Frankie in both fights with B.J. and it seems that no one wants to fight right now. Fans see these guys like Edgar or these other bouncy wrestler types and fans are like “oh…he fights you everywhere,” when in reality they don’t fight you anywhere! They just want to hit you three or four times, shoot in for a takedown, stay on the ground for a minute or so then get back up. 

They want to wear you down because they don’t want to fight you on the ground either. I think if the fans really start to see what’s going on then they can change what is happening to this sport…because the whole sport is messed up about this concept of winning. It starts with the judges because none of these judges understand shit about the fight game. 

Check this out…the person who gets announced second gets the immediate attention. Granted, they are most likely the favorite but they keep the judge’s eye. Also…automatically their eyes are on these motherfuckers that look like action figures, like they were cut out of a movie poster and just because these guys are grunting and moving their heads the judges think they are winning. 

It doesn’t matter that their faces are marked up because the judges already have their mind. I hear all this talk about dominant top position…are you kidding me? These guys take you down because they don’t want to get beat up on their feet and they let you up because they don’t want to get beat up there either and then everyone thinks their so well rounded when all they did was keep from getting beat up in any one spot. 

They should get a halfway championship for being in great shape because that’s what it is. The conditioning champion of the world. It’s great to be in shape but these guys are surviving and that’s not what martial arts is about. The first thing is self-defense of course but the second thing is taking your opponent out so he can no longer inflict damage upon you. The sport is called mixed martial arts and they aren’t doing one martial art let alone mixing any of them together. 

The sport is going to get more and more diluted with more guys like this. Everybody likes a winner and nobody likes a loser but how can you back a guy who is just surviving and running away? The guys who are skilled and fight for the finish they are going to end up out of this sport because they are going to have to put themselves out there just to have a chance to make something happen. 

The judges will give a guy a round because he shot the takedown but never mind the guy who is working his ass off to take their f#$kn head off. These wrestlers are just trying to take you out of your game because all that apparently matters anymore is the takedown. Sooner or later the trend is gonna fade and these guys with finishing styles and that are technical mixed martial artists are going to figure it out and tap them or catch them. These guys are still going to be in the sport 10 years from now but these wrestlers and the guys who are on juice are going to be gone man. 

Do you know how long five minutes is? Just long enough for you not to get tapped out. It’s just long enough for you to not get knocked out because you secured the takedown. These guys can keep getting their hands raised for now and they can keep “shooting for the win” because that’s all that matters but the time is coming man. 

If it was me…I’d feel shameful if I didn’t do all I could to finish. I feel shamed for them when I watch it happen. Score your points boys, don’t worry about putting anybody out or finishing a fight…just score your points. Look at guys like Martin Kampmann, Nate Diaz, Nick Diaz, Nate Marquardt, Miguel Torres and B.J. Penn. All of these guys are out there and they are looking to put people out and doing their thing…hell even Demian Maia is starting to put guys out.”

Miller just earned a new fan. WAR COLE!


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

Didnt anyone see the Pre fight interview where Frankie is talking about finishing BJ, then he says "I'd love to finish him but lets be realistic" something to that effect


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

NissanZaxima said:


> Out of Cole Millers mouth himself: http://www.bjpenn.com/profiles/blogs/exclusive-cole-miller-not-a
> 
> “People finishing fights is a big topic right now and that’s how I fight. You look at Frankie in both fights with B.J. and it seems that no one wants to fight right now. Fans see these guys like Edgar or these other bouncy wrestler types and fans are like “oh…he fights you everywhere,” when in reality they don’t fight you anywhere! They just want to hit you three or four times, shoot in for a takedown, stay on the ground for a minute or so then get back up.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

NissanZaxima said:


> Out of Cole Millers mouth himself: http://www.bjpenn.com/profiles/blogs/exclusive-cole-miller-not-a
> 
> “People finishing fights is a big topic right now and that’s how I fight. You look at Frankie in both fights with B.J. and it seems that no one wants to fight right now. Fans see these guys like Edgar or these other bouncy wrestler types and fans are like “oh…he fights you everywhere,” when in reality they don’t fight you anywhere! They just want to hit you three or four times, shoot in for a takedown, stay on the ground for a minute or so then get back up.
> 
> ...


isn't this the dude who got KO'ed by efrain escudaro? cole miller would get decimated by frankie edgar. frankie has beat jim miller, hermes franca, sean sherk, spenser fisher, tyson griffin, and bj twice. who has cole beat? junie browning? andy wang?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Frankie is anything but LnP, hes a super high paced fighter and the only fight of his I have ever found boring was with the LW king of boring Gray Maynard. Watch his fight with Tyson Griffin and say unanimous decisions are boring.


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

spaulding91 said:


> isn't this the dude who got KO'ed by efrain escudaro? cole miller would get decimated by frankie edgar. frankie has beat jim miller, hermes franca, sean sherk, spenser fisher, tyson griffin, and bj twice. who has cole beat? junie browning? andy wang?


Great argument. Bringing up a fighters track record and having no input on what he actually said.

No one here is going to argue that Edgar is better than Miller by thousands. Thats besides the point though.... what Miller is saying makes some sense.

He doesnt all Frankie a LnP artist. He merely talks about how he comes in for a few punches then runs away. Fighting for points and not really having any intent to finish. When Frankie fought Veach I was very impressed. He was actually landing big and effective combos that eventually rocked Veach and led to a submission. His 2 fights against BJ (which he won both) he was content with just scoring points with a combo here and a takedown there.

Everyone here is getting the misconception that we who are on the opposite side of the Frankie argument expect finishes all the time. Thats not it at all.... but fight like you are trying to finish. If you fight like you are trying to finish in your last 8 fights but you just cant and they all go to decision thats fine. 

Look at Chael Sonnen... most of his fights go to decision yet he is always active on top and trying to pound the guys face in. Even Chael admitted on MMA live last night that you need to fight with the intent to finish and feels that from a business persepective Edgar vs. Maynard will be a business nightmare as both fighters dont really go in with that killer instinct.

ill admit that im a HUGE BJ fan. Not going to be one of those guys that says "im a huge edgar fan and even I think..." just to try and sway people. Frankie did NOT beat BJ up at all. BJ is getting back in the gym today. If he beat him up he would take some time to heal which he doesnt need. GSP beat the **** out of BJ the 2nd time. Thats what beating a guy or "dominating" him looks like.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

MMA is a sport. Not dog fighting to the death.

Points is part of literally every combat sport out there, its why the UFC has come so far since its barbaric beginnings. Sounds like alot of ppl want to bring the SPORT back to being some fringe cult event.

Cole talking about "taking ppls heads off" and a bunch of other nonsense. Talking about "martial arts are about finishing ppl"

since when?? what ******* martial artist taught Cole Miller that?? A true Martial Artist only fights as a last resort and would never inflict more damage than nessicary to incapaciate an opponent. Martial Arts are about respect and humility, not trying to hurt ppl.

Martial Arts is a lifestlye aswell as a sport. Cole Miller and BJ Penn seem to represent a part of martial arts that im not familar with. Where hurting ppl is valued over skill and technique, respect and honor.

Im not with those "martial arts".


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

So instead Martial Arts is supposed to represent people who will do anything to win? I mean you are supporting the LnP efforts of Jon Fitch and Gray Maynard absolute BS. The UFC is supposed to show the toughest guys in the world going at each other for the intention of making their opponent give up or to hurt their opponent. Not to get a couple of weak punches in and then run away from your opponent so you won't get hit with a big punch.


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree that MMA is a sport but it is still fighting. While your intention should be to physically harm somebody... it still should be to finish them. So Coles term of "ripping someones head off" is taken out of context... he could have worded it better but his intention is to go in and make a fighter physically not be able to fight back and not "outpoint" them.

Why do you think you always here Dana and fighters say "never put it in the judges hands?"


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLlIdZikDk


not to KO ppl, not to take heads off. not to sub ppl. you play to WIN the game!! Thats what Frankie does.


Dont like it?? do something about it or find a fighter to support that can. He doesnt fight to make you happy, he fights to win.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah a win is a win regardless of whether it is by a decision, submission, a TKO or a knockout!:thumbsup:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

plus most importantly, Martial Arts are about respect. Respect for the artform itself, respect for your opponent and respect for ones self.

i dont see any respect that Cole Miller is giving in that long ass rant. Just seems like he wants attention. Frankie has more than earned his spot and beaten guys Miller could only dream of getting the opportunity to fight at this point in his career.

Yet he is trying to find ways to downgrade him. He should worry less about what others are doing and alot more about what he is doing. 

Perhaps he should become a student of MMA instead of just a student of one form or another of fighting. In MMA there are many ways to win and many styles you can fight with.

If it was just so easy to employ a strategy like Frankie and be World Champion, dont you think we would see a bunch of Frankie Edgar clones?? 

i dont see them, probably because to be as fast, well rounded and techniqual as Frankie Edgar is an impossibility for 99.9% of the population.

It seems the fighters without answers, tactics or well rounded skills find ways to make them sound more exciting. "I wanna stand and bang", "im always looking to finish" etc etc.

Nice for you, always looking to finish. Does it leave you open and get you losses sometimes?? If it does, perhaps you should tone it down sometimes and not be "always looking to finish" which tends to make guys gas and leave openings.

Finish when the opportunity is presented. If its not presented, take what an opponent gives you. Seems like a smart gameplan and a good way to go about a longterm MMA career.

If only Frankie has some natural KO power, we wouldnt even have this conversation and all you haters would be on his sack saying he has the best boxing, footwork and hands in MMA.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

http://blog.fightmetric.com/2010/08/edgar-vs-penn-ii-fightmetric-report.html

I'm confused on how Edgar out struck Penn 142 to 56 and 94 of those strikes being significant with all the running he did. I mean this is just stupid. A natural 145'er who can probably make 135 just beat a top 3 P4P'er, Worlds greatest lightweight, and former 170 pound champion 9 out of 10 rounds. I'm not even an Edgar fan but the lack of respect he's getting is ridiculous. 

What's really pathetic is a lot of these posters were the same ones defending Silva and Machida when they had what some call boring fights.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

spaulding91 said:


> What's really pathetic is a lot of these posters were the same ones defending Silva and Machida when they had what some call boring fights.


Yeah I didn't wanna open that can of worms... but now that you did I'll comment it too:
Alot of Machida fans booing at Edgar which makes me laugh. Machida and Edgar are very similiar on their styles; great technical striking using great technique, speed, angles and combos combined with great leg and head movement to avoid damage. If you don't like the way Edgar fights you shouldn't like Machida either.

Personally I am not denying I like to watch Shogun more than both of them as he mixes that speed and technique with KO power and sick offensive jitsu game too, finishing majority of his fights (2 decision wins out of 18 wins), but watching them tool world class fighters like Penn without taking any damage is almost as impressive.

Also why is Frankie getting the hate? Maybe its just me, but if I had just lost 4 rounds (8 when counting the rounds from previous fight too) against Frankie and the 5th round starts I would go in to the round with "Either I finish Frankie in these last 5 minutes or get knocked out trying" -mentality. 
Frankie had just pushed the action for last 20 mins, why its his job to be overaggressive and push for that finish against an opponent that had been uneager to push the action so far too? Its not like Frankie kept running away from Penn, clearly the combos of Frankie stinged hard enough for Penn to think twice about rushing in and going down swinging.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah except Machida finally lost because of his technique, but everyone looses!


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah except Machida finally lost because of his technique, but everyone looses!


Lost against a guy with superior speed and technique, just like Penn did. You are right everyone eventually does.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> most LWs dont have big KO power. Frankie is a very small LW.
> 
> I dont understand what LnP is. We almost never see exclusive LnP.
> 
> ...



Frankie the Answer LOL he'll be the shortest lived Champ ever , he'll get demolished by maynard and then we wont see him anymore , like come on how can u look in the mirror winning 2decesions it speaks at how weak of a fighter you are to have gone the distance 10rounds and couldnt finish your guy once , it seems alot of fighters are just going for points and are too scared to fight it out and let there bodies do the decesion making....


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

reason why for the quick takedowns he wanted to steal the early rounds and not risk his unamious decesion win....what a shitty way to become Champ and another shitty way to defend like really UFC needs to fix the takedown ruling. should only count if the takedown kept the opp on the mat for 5secs , and only if its offensive , no Lay n Pray baby punches trying to make it look like ur working etc etc


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I agree that kind've use of wrestling in MMA doesn't help the the image of the sport at all!


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

skinnyBIGGS said:


> Frankie the Answer LOL he'll be the shortest lived Champ ever , he'll get demolished by maynard and then we wont see him anymore , like come on how can u look in the mirror winning 2decesions it speaks at how weak of a fighter you are to have gone the distance 10rounds and couldnt finish your guy once , it seems alot of fighters are just going for points and are too scared to fight it out and let there bodies do the decesion making....


 how could he be the shortest champ ever?? he already defended his belt against "the greatest LW of all time".

So BJ is a weak fighter too?? he didnt finish Frankie in 10 rounds.

Is BJ too scared to play for points?? he is too scared to use technique and wants to force everybody into his game plan?? Why cant BJ adapt??

should everybody just brawl with brawlers, throw bombs with KO artists and grapple with BJJ world champions??


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> should everybody just brawl with brawlers, throw bombs with KO artists and grapple with BJJ world champions??


Exactly... Until you've got in the cage with Lesnar, lay down on your back and invite him to sit on you in full guard, and still manage to beat him... you suck. A big cowardly suck.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah a win is a win no matter how you look at it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

skinnyBIGGS said:


> Frankie the Answer LOL he'll be the shortest lived Champ ever , he'll get demolished by maynard and then we wont see him anymore , like come on how can u look in the mirror winning 2decesions it speaks at how weak of a fighter you are to have gone the distance 10rounds and couldnt finish your guy once , it seems alot of fighters are just going for points and are too scared to fight it out and let there bodies do the decesion making....


Let's see how many credit's you put on the fight. It's easy to make predictions you know will be forgotten.

You have 10,700 now. I'll be watching.



E Lit Er Ate said:


> how could he be the shortest champ ever?? he already defended his belt against "the greatest LW of all time".
> 
> So BJ is a weak fighter too?? he didnt finish Frankie in 10 rounds.
> 
> ...


He has beaten BJ twice.

BJ is the best, but the guy that beat him twice, and never got a chance to fight anyone else after becoming champ is the worse.

Logic is very elusive for some people.

I totally agree with you.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

One question for the people saying that Frankie was only going for points. 

How come he was still attacking in the 5th round from beginning to end when clearly he had won the first 4 round?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah that was like Sonnen continueing to fight even though he was high on the judge cards!raise01:


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah I don't see the problem with winning by decisions. Sure some boneheads don't find it entertaining and I'll even admit that it's not the most exciting stuff I've ever watched. However, I do enjoy it. Frankie is displaying his superiority to the other fighter in each of those rounds. The guys he's doing it to are at the top of the food chain. That says a lot.


----------

